# Illinois 2,000 Acre Club Openings



## multidigits (Jan 26, 2007)

Trophy deer and waterfowl club opening in LAWRENCE CO. ,  Illinois.

This property is awesome, located between the Embarrass and the Wabash River. We've got the property to the south of this tract and it  produces B & C bucks yearly. This tract is better and has not been hunted for years. 

We'll limit this club to 8 Gun hunters and 8 archery hunters. Combo deal available if interested. 

The property includes 700 acres in the WRP program and it hold lots of ducks and big deer. Don't miss this great oppurtunity to be on this lease. Tags are always available in any of the draws. You won't find a better spot in all of Illinois.

Email me for details. Memberships will be $1800 each for yearly archery rights, or $2000 for the whole gun season.

Tom Conely  conelydt@bbtel.com


----------



## multidigits (Jan 30, 2007)

New price on this one. Don't let it slip by, guys. this is top notch hunting. I'll send pics on request of what we kill there.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 30, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## multidigits (Jan 30, 2007)

Check your email


----------



## BOW'D UP (Jan 30, 2007)

will this property be yr round hunted? ive heard your clubs/ leases have every $ squeezed out. any coon dogs, small game.ducks  etc leased out on this club also?


----------



## multidigits (Jan 30, 2007)

BOW'D UP said:


> will this property be yr round hunted? ive heard your clubs/ leases have every $ squeezed out. any coon dogs, small game.ducks  etc leased out on this club also?



I think you heard wrong. My Illinois club kills B & C bucks. Period.


----------



## multidigits (Jan 31, 2007)

Full, thanks guys.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry,must have just been your ky clubs than.saw you fighting it out on another site about your running coon hunters in ,wouldnt hurt the deer hunters.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 31, 2007)

BOW'D UP said:


> sorry,must have just been your ky clubs than.saw you fighting it out on another site about your running coon hunters in ,wouldnt hurt the deer hunters.



Ouch, you want some ointment for that burn


----------



## multidigits (Jan 31, 2007)

BOW'D UP said:


> sorry,must have just been your ky clubs than.saw you fighting it out on another site about your running coon hunters in ,wouldnt hurt the deer hunters.




Yes, I do allow coon hunting. It makes out turkey hunting a lot better than not allowing it. We don't have trouble killing deer because of it either. I personally think that the damage done by dogs (those not running deer) is over stated.


----------



## emtguy (Feb 1, 2007)

coon hunting doesnt hurt the deer any where...an i aint a coon hunter. i do let some hunt my deer land though. Darn feeding coons corn all year.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Feb 1, 2007)

i disagree- it depends on amount of land  and % of woods to fields.
we have a 400 acre farm in ky that we killed 200" nontyp #6 in state and a 160' on yr before last. last yr the owner decided to let his coon buddies on it and we didnt harvest a buck and deer #s seen went down 75%.
you can jump up the buck your hunting ,with the dogs/hunters running thru the woods at 1 a.m. that buck might not come back for a few days.by that time your neighbor might whack him, or he might just scratch that spot off his many hiding places.Big Bucks have several routines.
not tryin to hurt the guys living, just a legit question. i know i wont spend 2000$ for a buck spot if they are running coons on it all night.


----------



## multidigits (Feb 1, 2007)

As you know, it takes a exceptional piece of property to consistantly produce 200"+ bucks. Most will hold 160's given some time. Last year was not a typical year for deer harvest. Most of the farms that had a lot of fields didn't do as well as years before because of the heavy mast. Overall deer harvest was in Ky. and most of the S.E. I wouldn't bet money that your problem was related to the coon dogs, unless they ran deer over coons.

Anyway, back on topic. We have allowed one guy (Ga. Resident)that was in a World Hunt to use our Illinois property for coon hunting, well before deer hunting season. From what we saw and had chances at this year, it sure didn't urt anything by doing so.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Feb 1, 2007)

yah, i think its all in the property,wether it will take the coon hunting..this farm in particular is 400 acres and about 200 is woods, the woods are blocks surrounded by fields.yr before we killed the booner,we took a  22 pt , 2-10's and a 130 8pt, yr before that- a 13 pt and 2 -11 pts all over 140 inches.we couldnt figure out what happened this yr until the owner told us that he let his buddies come in and coon hunt it a few times.the way this place lays, it seems your coon hunt would be over really quick and not even wrth messin with.The coon hunts were the only variable that changed.we have permanent stands and stay away from the property till time to hunt.
I will only lease it again if he boots the coon guys(who hunt free) or if he knocks  some serious $ off the lease. i hate to let it go without knowing for sure if that was the problem but dang we pay top $$$$ for it.


----------



## multidigits (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a good spot there, I'd hold on to it. But if you need a spot, check out the Copperhead Club and tell them that I referred you. Ray's got 2000 acres now and it's A-1 stuff.  

http://www.huntclubservices.net/forum/index.php?topic=17.msg23#new


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 3, 2007)

BOW'D Up, have you done much coon hunting?  If not, then why acuse coon dogs of "running" your deer off?  Don't these deer year in and year out have to deal with coyotes, bobcats and other predators?  Buddy, I've been coon hunting for more than a few years, and I can't count the times I've seen deer bedded down less than 20 yards from where the dogs were treed, and several people shinin' for the coon.  I'm not trying to bash you in any way, but please understand that coon hunting DOES NOT effect deer hunting,  You'll beleive what you want, as will 90% of other "deer" hunters.  I'm very fortunate to be on a lease that understands coonhunting.

   Thanks for your time,
                                Clyde


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote" Buddy, I've been coon hunting for more than a few years, and I can't count the times I've seen deer bedded down less than 20 yards from where the dogs were treed, and several people shinin' for the coon.  I'm not trying to bash you in any way, but please understand that coon hunting DOES NOT effect deer hunting" 

I never argue with people on this site..No reason for it, but I strongly strongly disagree with your statement above.
Anything not natural to deer will spook them..I think the mature bucks will be affected the most.
Having said that, if you need extra income to cover the land your hunting...Then it may be worth it to allow coon hunting in order to keep the land. If money is no factor, keep people and dogs off the property...


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Feb 5, 2007)

I am the Georgia resident that multidigits mentioned above. First let me say that this property he is talking about is GREAT! From what I saw of it, it looked to be full of game. In addition, he is a great guy who will work with you any way he can.

On the other point about coon hunting vs deer hunting, not to beat a dead horse, but I have been a coon hunter and a deer hunter for over 25 years, and I have never seen adverse affects to the deer hunting due to coon hunting. I think the first thing we all need to realize is regardless if we're coon hunters or deer hunters, or whatever, there is more that binds us together than seperates us, and if we don't all find a way to come together better, hunting in general is in trouble!

Thank goodness Mr. Tom is from a part of the country where chasing these 'ol coons is still more of a way of life and folks don't have a heart attack about it. I think he would also tell you that a coon hunter's money is just as green as a deer hunter's.

Anyway, didn't mean to highjack your post Mr. Tom. You boys should call him!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 5, 2007)

Coonhunting STRAIGHT dogs will not hurt a thing!!!!! I have only 200ac here at my house and do both on it.One night a few years ago.I was hunting a pup.She treed a big ol coon and I shot it to her.The VERY NEXT morning I went back to the same tree and sat down because of all the deer sign I saw the night before.At 8:30 am I killed a 140" 10pt.Also Dawson forest wma gets hammered by coon hunters all season every night its open.This year they killed nearly 70 quality bucks on the wma.Dont think many in the whole country can top that.Why didnt the coon hunters mess that up???? I give a thumbs up to those that will let coon hunters hunt.With out the deer clubs we are running out of places to coon hunt.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2007)

Blue Iron said:


> BOW'D Up, have you done much coon hunting?  If not, then why acuse coon dogs of "running" your deer off?  Don't these deer year in and year out have to deal with coyotes, bobcats and other predators?  Buddy, I've been coon hunting for more than a few years, and I can't count the times I've seen deer bedded down less than 20 yards from where the dogs were treed, and several people shinin' for the coon.  I'm not trying to bash you in any way, but please understand that coon hunting DOES NOT effect deer hunting,  You'll beleive what you want, as will 90% of other "deer" hunters.  I'm very fortunate to be on a lease that understands coonhunting.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Clyde





Clyde let me know when you wanna come back down and go Coon hunting on my lease, had a great time. Well have to do it again soon, like to take a few more out before Turkey season. 

Nice meeting you guys.

Rick


----------



## multidigits (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Brad, your welcome back anytime. I as a hunter, my belief is that the different factions of hunting need to cooperate with each other when possible. I'd hate to see coon hunting or trapping or bowhunting being eliminated because we split ranks and let it be taken away.


----------



## sasmojoe (Feb 8, 2007)

*Illinois property*

Will there be any controls on duck hunting.

I would may be interested in duck hunting only if possible


----------

